# slow wireless on macbook pro



## messer22 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello

I have a one week old macbook pro
dont know how to set the internet settings
the wireless internet is really very very slow

and suggestions


Thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

if its slow, its most likely that the router you are connected to is slow. do you know what kind it is and its speed? and how far from it are you, and how many other users are on it?


----------



## nickmarkely (Oct 7, 2007)

MBP's are noted for their very weak wireless, but the speed is fine.
In fact, a machine this new has the new 802.11N.
You may need to update the firmware on your router.
You can check the signal strength in the upper right hand corner near the battery level.


----------



## messer22 (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks for the info,
unfortunately the MBP ask me for my internet connection password (to check the signal strength), which i have on my other laptop which just died so have to wait for it to be fixed
Is it easy to update the firmware on the router
thanks a lot


----------



## nickmarkely (Oct 7, 2007)

Here is a link to a widget that after installed on your Mac will show you all the wireless systems in range and their respective strengths.

It's a nice little tool, especially when traveling.

I hope this is helpful.

http://www.spintriplet.com/atc/download.cfm


----------

